# Which companies provide e liquids with labeling and info.



## Nick (2/9/15)

Hi guys .. not a debate about safety as with all things in life there are associated risks.. but if we can avoid them I rather would.. which companies specifically openly show all ingredients in there liquids and the absence specifically of the two chemicals in this article..


http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...fe8e58-2700-11e5-b72c-2b7d516e1e0e_story.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/9/15)

None on their labels that I know of. Many do on their web sites.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nick (2/9/15)

Thanks @Andre.. will look into it a bit further.. hoping some of the local producers have the info.. looked on a couple sites earlier could not find it... as I say not a train smash.. still safer than smoking analogues

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SwickedV (2/9/15)

Hi @Nick
If I am not mistaken E Liquid Project made by @KierenD (vape cartel) explicitly states that his juices do not contain acetyl propionyl or diacetyl

Reactions: Like 1


----------

